# Female Needed For Furry/Human Vore RP



## Wolf22red (Sep 26, 2018)

So today I read a Furry/Human vore comic on a website called E Hentai, the comic was called Family Feast. I was wondering if any ladies would be interested in a RP based off of the comic (I can send you a PM with a summary of the comic if you are interested). If you are interested in the RP please let me know and I will send you a PM, this will be my first time trying a Vore RP.
Here is what will be in the RP...

- Female Furry Vores Human Family (save for the father)
- Long Term
- Female Furry x Human Male
- Impregnation
- Starting A Family


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 2, 2018)

Does it have to be based on that storyline?


----------



## Wolf22red (Oct 2, 2018)

I would like it to, but I guess it doesn't have to be


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I would like it to, but I guess it doesn't have to be


OK,  I do have have female vore ocs but they're mostly feral.


----------

